# what do you think of this little guy?



## eli82 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello I had a spawn about 2 1/2 months ago and this little red copper came out. I just want to get an idea of what a show betta looks like.
thanks for your comments guys.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

looks good from here, so far, though time will tell. if it's a male, ventrals are a tad bit long (should end at the longest point of the anal fin) but hopefully the anal will grow out. decent balance from what i can tell. good scaling.


----------



## eli82 (Nov 10, 2013)

amphirion said:


> looks good from here, so far, though time will tell. if it's a male, ventrals are a tad bit long (should end at the longest point of the anal fin) but hopefully the anal will grow out. decent balance from what i can tell. good scaling.




Thank you very much!! Can you please explain just a little more about ventral fins? 
Thank @amphirion


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 amphirion
When the ventrals are down, their length mustn't be longer than the longest point of the anal fin. A good ventral should be wide in the shape of a blade and the same length of the anal fin.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Looks like a sow pk. Tail should be like the Halfmoon's "D". He is pretty good there.. just a tad rounded on the top edge. Ventrals appear to have good length and there is some slope to the anal. Would like a little more and a better anal point. Should come down as long as the ventrals.

Hoping the distortion I see in the body is from a round container ..?? If he is HM balance will be off with the anal slant. Like to see the tail rays longer if HM as well. 

Definitely male.


----------



## eli82 (Nov 10, 2013)

Basement Bettas said:


> Looks like a sow pk. Tail should be like the Halfmoon's "D". He is pretty good there.. just a tad rounded on the top edge. Ventrals appear to have good length and there is some slope to the anal. Would like a little more and a better anal point. Should come down as long as the ventrals.
> 
> Hoping the distortion I see in the body is from a round container ..?? If he is HM balance will be off with the anal slant. Like to see the tail rays longer if HM as well.
> 
> Definitely male.


Hi Basement Betta
Thank you for your input. Yes I had him in a round container when I took this picture I have some new ones if you would like to see them. And maybe you can give me your input on him. Thank you


----------



## eli82 (Nov 10, 2013)

Basement Bettas said:


> Looks like a sow pk. Tail should be like the Halfmoon's "D". He is pretty good there.. just a tad rounded on the top edge. Ventrals appear to have good length and there is some slope to the anal. Would like a little more and a better anal point. Should come down as long as the ventrals.
> 
> Hoping the distortion I see in the body is from a round container ..?? If he is HM balance will be off with the anal slant. Like to see the tail rays longer if HM as well.
> 
> Definitely male.


 Here goes a better picture of him... I guess he needs more anal fin huh?


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Ooh, he does look nice.


----------

